# ToolSteel V2: Meet prep with a purpose



## ToolSteel

It's that time again boys. As many of you are aware I have given up any attempt at being a bber; lifting heavy is just way too much fun an I have absolutely no desire to cut to single digit bf. 
Cycle started this week. The basic outline is test e, npp, drol kicker. I won't bore you with the details as this log is more about the training; more on that in a moment. But to sum it up everything needed was on hand before starting. 
I have selected my first powerlifting meet. It's an rps event and will be in mid Jan. 

Now for the "with a purpose" part:
As most of you saw in pillar's charity post, mickems took a huge step and decided to make the donation and sponsor a member for training. And to my absolute surprise, they chose me. 
I cannot explain how much that meant to me, that people I hardly know would see in me that I have the drive and desire to give this everything I've got. It may not be much, but this meet and the prep leading up to it is dedicated to those families the relentless charity is for. 

I am currently sitting at ~232 and mid to high teens bf. So this cycle/prep will start off as a hard recomp and moderate bulk keeping me in the 242 class by January. I have been running the cube program in the meantime, and have actually set multiple pr's on squats and deadlift is getting close to where I used to be. There's a long way to go but I see no reason I won't be able to open with 1500. 

Pob will be taking over the training in a couple weeks. Let's see what we can do.


----------



## snake

Alright, I conceded yet another one gone from the #powerbuilder camp but I still am happy for you. You have some good people to lean on and I can't wait to see where this takes you. 

Kill it Brother TS!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Good Luck!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Good luck TS


----------



## John Ziegler

2 words peanut butter:32 (18):

All jokes aside this is totally cool big high 5's.


----------



## trodizzle

Good luck homie! F it up! No stops at snap city!


----------



## ToolSteel

trodizzle said:


> Good luck homie! F it up! *No stops at snap city!*



since joining this forum my form on all lifts has made leaps and bounds thanks to all of you guys. Especially pob yelling at me :32 (18):


----------



## curtisvill

Kill it brother, I will be following.


----------



## Milo

Will be following.


----------



## thqmas

Amazing! Really excited for you bro.


----------



## mickems

I will be following. Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Beedeezy

Good luck bro, hope you ****ing kill it.


----------



## Dex

Sounds good man. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to hit 1000 total and you want to open up with 1500...damn.


----------



## Mason

Im doing my first PL meet soon too. Definitely interested to see what your training looks like.


----------



## stonetag

Slaughter it my man!


----------



## ToolSteel

Mason said:


> Im doing my first PL meet soon too. Definitely interested to see what your training looks like.


Updates and progress will be tracked here but program details will be kept between pob and I. I'll only be sharing what I'm allowed to 



Jenn, pink,
I promise no sombrero pics in this thread.


----------



## jennerrator

ToolSteel said:


> Updates and progress will be tracked here but program details will be kept between pob and I. I'll only be sharing what I'm allowed to
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn, pink,
> I promise no sombrero pics in this thread.



lmao, that actually makes me kind of sad


----------



## Mason

I kinda figured that after reading the other thread. Wouldnt be fair to give details. Still, cant wait to see what you do


----------



## ToolSteel

Jenner said:


> lmao, that actually makes me kind of sad


----------



## ToolSteel

Weight 238.6 this am. Up ~9# in a week. Sugar pills doing work. 

Deload week. Then pillar will attempt to kill me.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I'm here for the Sombrero pics


----------



## bsw5

Kill it vro! Keep us posted..


----------



## ToolSteel

Been deloading, resting, recharging, and working on mobility this week in preparation for the hell that will be starting next week. 
But I couldn't go a full week without a pump. So I hit some shoulders and traps this morning. Felt good. Felt strong.


----------



## thqmas

My wife actually thought that it was me in the photo, asked we why I uploaded a photo.

Very similar shoulders and traps, and I have a rug on my chest as well.

Looking good man! :32 (1):


----------



## Beedeezy

Think Thqmas just said you look like you belong in the IDF.


----------



## ToolSteel

And so it begins. 

Day 1. Warmups not included. 

LIFT: 
weight*sets*reps

COMP DL: 
405*13*2

DOUBLE PAUSE BENCH: 
245*5*3

PAUSE@KNEE DL: 
315*1*5
285*4*5

A lot harder than I expected for only 3 lifts. This is gonna be fun. 
Lower back is feeling good during the lifts, but cramping up after each set. Stretching out between each set a little helps, and it's gets better throughout the workout. It's more annoying than anything.


----------



## Mason

ToolSteel said:


> Lower back is feeling good during the lifts, but cramping up after each set. Stretching out between each set a little helps, and it's gets better throughout the workout. It's more annoying than anything.



Im sure you already know this but taurine will help that cramping. 

Good work. Interesting DL assistance


----------



## ToolSteel

I knew that, but wasn't even thinking of it. I'll have to grab some again; thanks for the reminder. 

It is an interesting, and deceivingly difficult assistance exercise. But I don't question my coach


----------



## AlphaD

Im in to follow brother.....kill it!


----------



## ToolSteel

Pics from today. Recomp off to a great start, super duper faint ab lines through the fur, and minor quad definition. Need to take some measurements as I feel like pillar is gonna put some serious size on these wheels lol
Weight 231 post workout. Lost a couple lbs over the weekend, I was on the run with work and probably a little dehydrated. Was up 27 hrs straight fri/sat working on a car.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Dude please don't post noodz every other day in a PL log. Especially pics where it looks like you are about to pull up your pants after dropping a Z.

Go start a sombrero thread for that...


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dude please don't post noodz every other day in a PL log. Especially pics where it looks like you are about to pull up your pants after dropping a Z.
> 
> Go start a sombrero thread for that...


----------



## PillarofBalance

dieyoungstrong said:


> dude please don't post noodz every other day in a pl log. Especially pics where it looks like you are about to pull up your pants after dropping a z.
> 
> Go start a sombrero thread for that...





toolsteel said:


>



baaaaaahahhahahahaaha


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> baaaaaahahhahahahaaha



Don't encourage him! 

Iirc Jenner was disappointed when I said there's be no sombrero pp pics...


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ToolSteel said:


> Don't encourage him!
> 
> Iirc Jenner was disappointed when I said there's be no sombrero pp pics...



So send you chimichanga noodz in PM's and keep this a peak log.


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> So send you chimichanga noodz in PM's and keep this a peak log.



Humph. Yes dad.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Lmao fight nice kids


----------



## DieYoungStrong

HydroEJP88 said:


> Lmao fight nice kids



Well we can't have a guy who might open with 1500 in his first meet clogging everything up with his Mexican fiesta pics. This is business.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Touché pussy cat.

Well maybe he should wear a Sombrero to the meet


----------



## ECKSRATED

Tool what numbers for your maxes are u basing the cube off of? Just curious.


----------



## ToolSteel

HydroEJP88 said:


> Touché pussy cat.
> 
> Well maybe he should wear a Sombrero to the meet


buy it. I'll do it. 



ECKSRATED said:


> Tool what numbers for your maxes are u basing the cube off of? Just curious.


I'm under pillars control now. When I was running the cube I was using around 395 for bench, 525 squat, and 550 dl. But there were a lot of days that I knew I was going to blast through the prescribed weight so o went up. At the same time there were also lifts I had to go way down on, like oly squats.


----------



## ECKSRATED

You pausing on bench now? Those are good numbers my man. Can't wait to see how the meet goes.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> You pausing on bench now? Those are good numbers my man. Can't wait to see how the meet goes.


Thanks bud. Yeah this spring I hit 405 tng with elbow sleeves. 
I've been working on the pause for a while. On a max effort I sink the bar (not heaving) and my head comes up. 
I need to work on staying tighter as that's always been a struggle.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 1
Day 2
BW: 240 (mostly from a catered lunch at work, but gonna have to tighten things up a bit)

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

COMP BENCH:
275*5*5

5 SEC PAUSE SQUAT: 
275*1*5
275*4*3

SLINGSHOT BENCH:
315*1*7
315*4*5


That 5 sec pause feels like it's 5 min. Holy...


----------



## Seeker

Paused squats are a bitch.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I bench the same way buddy. Can't keep my head down for shit. Good thing the rps allows it lol. As long as your keeping your back tight lifting your head isn't that big a deal. Imo


----------



## ToolSteel

Seeker said:


> Paused squats are a bitch.



I thought my head was going to explode lol





ECKSRATED said:


> I bench the same way buddy. Can't keep my head down for shit. Good thing the rps allows it lol. As long as your keeping your back tight lifting your head isn't that big a deal. Imo




On one of my sets tonight I tried keeping it on the bench and it just wasn't happening. I feel just as tight either way. I did however stay a little tighter by not sinking the bar as much. Didn't necessarily feel stronger, but held position better.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 1 Day 3
BW: 239.5

Added warmups this time

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

COMP SQUAT:
135*2*3 (w/ ~3 sec pause)
225*1*3 (w/ ~2 sec pause)
315*1*3
385*1*3
405*1*3
365*4*3


SUMO RACK PULL:
all singles
225
315
405
455
405
405
405
405

SPLIT SQUAT:
45*1*7
70*1*7
90*1*7
80*4*7

Still have to use dumbbells for these as my balance sucks but it's getting better. 


Felt kinda crappy today. Didn't sleep well the past couple days due to work but that will be changing.


----------



## NbleSavage

Stay strong, Mate. Insomnia is a cruel mistress - I speak from experience - but training even when you don't at first feel up to it is the great equalizer and puts that wench back in her place.


----------



## Milo

Maybe try some Melatonin. Ever since I started taking 5mg before bed I've been sleeping like a bear.


----------



## Tren4Life

Dude those are some sick numbers for your first meet.  Stick with the program and you'll be fine. 

When is the meet?


----------



## ToolSteel

Milo said:


> Maybe try some Melatonin. Ever since I started taking 5mg before bed I've been sleeping like a bear.


I've thought about that but I also have sleep apnea and wasn't sure if it would make that worse. REALLY need a cpap but my insurance won't cover the sleep study to get one. 


Tren4Life said:


> Dude those are some sick numbers for your first meet.  Stick with the program and you'll be fine.
> 
> When is the meet?


Thanks bud. Meet is mid January.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 2 Day 1
BW: 241.0

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

COMP DL:
315*1*5
405*1*5
385*4*5

DOUBLE PAUSE BENCH:
225*5*5

PAUSE @KNEE DL:
315*1*5
275*4*5


Felt like absolute shit today. And this whole weekend. Whole body hurts. Pissed off at the world. Weight not moving well. Belt too tight, music too loud, plates disorganized, elbow tendinitis killing me, everything just pissing me off. Definitely a ****ing Monday.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 2 Day 2
BW: 239.6

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps


COMP BENCH:
315*1*3
285*4*3

5 COUNT PAUSE SSB SQUAT:
235*1*3
215*3*3

FLOOR PRESS:
275*1*7
275*4*5


Bench is feeling a little weak but that's mainly because I know what I've benched in the past. Adding in the comp pause sure makes it a lot tougher. I've tweaked my form a little as per pillar's suggestions and I'm really starting to feel a difference. Staying a lot tighter at the bottom and have much better explosion coming off the chest. 
Pause squats I used a ssb tonight because A) I really wanted to give y elbows a break and B) I'd never used one before. Definitely a whole different feeling and took a little getting used to. 
Floor press felt pretty good, elbows were starting to act up towards the end; last few reps i was stopping a hair before the floor just to avoid the pain. 

All in all went pretty well. I can feel progress.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What's wrong with your elbows?


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> What's wrong with your elbows?



Bad tendinitis that o developed back in high school. It's a lot worse on the left side. I can usually keep it at bay with naproxen and ice but this new program has been putting a strain on them.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'd stay away from floor presses then. Do some pin presses instead.


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> I've thought about that but I also have sleep apnea and wasn't sure if it would make that worse. REALLY need a cpap but my insurance won't cover the sleep study to get one.



If one were so inclined, one might be able to purchase CPAP machines and equipment on line HERE, provided of course one were to check the box in the order form suggesting their doctor's prescription were already on-file which would then never be verified. If one were so inclined.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Talk to POB, but work all your squats with the ssb until about 6 weeks out to save your elbows. It's just going to get worse during the peak. 

Sorry to tell you, but nobody goes into a meet feeling 100% unless they catch lightning in a bottle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I've been getting some relief on my elbow/forearm problems with voodoo floss and a new guasha scraping tool pillar suggested I buy. Look into them and also as DYS said, get with pillar about using SSB until several weeks out from the meet.


----------



## ToolSteel

What method do you guys use for flossing your elbows? Every time I try it it hurts worse when I'm done. Am I going too tight?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Look up Kelly Startett WOD videos in YouTube for tennis elbow and golfer's elbow.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 2 Day 3
BW: 239.8

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

HIGH BAR BOX SQUAT:
315*1*1
365*2*2
340*13*2


I was stopped by a wreck on my way to the gym this morning for damn near an hour on the highway so had to cut the workout short to make it to work on time. I will finish I when I go in for auxiliary work this weekend. 
High bar felt way better on my wrists/elbows/shoulders. First time I've ever done a full box squat workout, could really feel it in my glutes and hips a LOT. Back felt pretty dang good today also. Nowhere near the level of "pump" pain I normally get. Losing all your momentum on the box really makes a huge difference. I think I like these, and I can see how it really carries over into the competition squat.


----------



## ToolSteel

Went in Saturday night and did my auxiliary work and practiced my box squats. They definitely needed work and I made great progress on my form. 
"Things" are definitely kicking in. High rep sets lead to the most incredible pumps I've ever had lol. Pain so bad it feels good. 

Don't worry doc I left my pants on this time.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 3 Day 1
BW 242.5

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps


COMP DL:
545*1*2
455*4*3

DOUBLE PAUSE BENCH:
275*4*5

PAUSE @ KNEE DL:
315*4*5

Also did adductor work w/ red band. I can tell these are going to help a ton. When working the left side I could feel it where I normally have hip pain when squatting wide or pulling sumo. 

Felt strong af tonight but there's still definitely issues I need to work on. Best thing though is my back felt great.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 3 Day 2
BW post w/o: 238.0

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

COMP BENCH:
325*12*2

HIGH BAR BOX SQUAT:
315*1*3
285*2*3

SLINGSHOT BENCH:
325*1*7
325*4*5

Overall went well. Felt decent. 
Box squats are a work in progress. Working on my hips and it's getting better. Can definitely tell I have a weak ass and hamstrings. 


FYI: The weight on box squats dropped so much from last week because what I thought were proper box squats weren't even close. I was simply doing normal squats to a bench. Pillar corrected me and we worked it out last weekend.


----------



## thqmas

ToolSteel said:


> Went in Saturday night and did my auxiliary work and practiced my box squats. They definitely needed work and I made great progress on my form.
> "Things" are definitely kicking in. High rep sets lead to the most incredible pumps I've ever had lol. Pain so bad it feels good.
> 
> Don't worry doc I left my pants on this time.




You're a beast man


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Keep pushing brother.


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Keep pushing brother.



I am. I love it. Very excited yet very anxious about the meet. I just hope I can bro up with someone when I get there so I'm not flying solo. That part is intimidating.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ToolSteel said:


> I am. I love it. Very excited yet very anxious about the meet. I just hope I can bro up with someone when I get there so I'm not flying solo. That part is intimidating.



I hear where you are coming from. Most meets have a lot of friendly people at them who will help.

Try to get to a meet and check it out. At least you will have an idea as to what will go on during meet day.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> I hear where you are coming from. Most meets have a lot of friendly people at them who will help.
> 
> Try to get to a meet and check it out. At least you will have an idea as to what will go on during meet day.





Definitely try to get to a meet before yours. Seeing how it all works and having a plan for the day is a big help.


----------



## ToolSteel

I was supposed to go watch a friend of mine (Steve shaw, somewhat known) compete last weekend but had to work. I'm gonna hop on a few websites at lunch and see if I can find something fairly close.


----------



## jennerrator

looking awesome...I love that hat!


----------



## ToolSteel

Jenner said:


> looking awesome...I love that hat!



Lol thank you. I kind of want a real one...



Dys/steel: I found an rps meet dec 6 I should be able to make it too. Only a few hour drive.


----------



## mickems

ToolSteel said:


> Lol thank you. I kind of want a real one...
> 
> 
> 
> Dys/steel: I found an rps meet dec 6 I should be able to make it too. Only a few hour drive.



is that the  Christmas meet in PA?


----------



## ToolSteel

Sadly no. That one is like 9 hours away. If I could get time off work I'd go though.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 3 Day 3
BW: 239.6

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

HIGH BAR BOX SQUAT:
315*5*5

SUMO RACK PULL:
315*1*1

SPLIT SQUATS:
100*4*7


Still having bad hip adductor pain but we're working on it. Box squats went alright but by the time I got to sumo rack pull I was shot. Made one pull that was supposed to be a warmup and felt if I pushed through I would hurt myself. Hardest part about split squats is balance. Getting better every time though.


----------



## SuperBane

Nice log Tool. Some pretty solid numbers! Keep clanging away.


----------



## ToolSteel

Thanks bud. I miss squats but doing my best to just trust pob.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 4 day 1
BW: 242.2

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

COMP DL:
465*2*2
425*12*2

PIN PRESS:
295*4*5

1" DEFICIT DL:
405*1*5
365*4*5

Dl getting better but I'm not happy with it. Started over/under then switched to hook. I feel I pull better that way but the setup I'm still trying to figure out. Can't just grab and go like I can with over/under. 

Pin press was harder than expected. Tri's still a little sore from my aux work Saturday. Felt harder than normal bench. 

Used straps for deficit deads because my hands were shot from pulling hook. Felt great, better than regular deads. Something about the slight deficit seems to get me to set up better; need to figure that out and apply it. 

Overall decent day. Not feeling that great, crud in my lungs and stuffed up sinuses. Pushed through it and felt alright though.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 4 Day 2
BW: 241.4

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

COMP BENCH:
325*3*5

BOX SQUAT:
315*1*3
275*3*3

STANDING OHP:
155*1*7
155*4*5

Still fighting a cold. Gassed out on bench. First set felt great but energy drained quickly. Hip mobility getting better on box squats just fighting stupid little pains. Ohp I hadn't done in a long time. Felt pretty good. All stiff legged no bounce.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 4 Day 3
BW: 241.8

SSB BOX SQUAT:
335*1*3
295*4*3

SLDL:
225
315
365
405
455*3*1

SLED HACK SQUAT:
~415*4*7


----------



## Milo

Yeah being sick sucks ass. I'm in the same boat....no energy during workout and feeling drained all day.


----------



## ToolSteel

Looks like i forgot to log Monday and I didn't write it down. Oh well. 


Week 5 Day 2
BW: 246.5 whoops lol

LIFT:
weight*sets*reps

COMP BENCH:
365*1*3
330*4*3

BOX SQUAT:
315*1*3
365*1*3
405*1*3
365*4*3

OHP:
185*1*7
185*4*5


Felt like crap heading to the gym. Warmups felt heavy. Just a shitty mood. Then I got pissed off at myself for being a little bitch. It's like a switch flipped. Went on to just crush it. 
405 on box squats is something I would have only dreamed of a couple weeks ago. Things just clicked I guess. No hip pain either!


----------



## jennerrator

sure glad I don't have to get angry to lift.......................


----------



## ToolSteel

I've never been one to get hyped up for a lift. See guys jumping, shouting, smacking themselves and slamming the bar in the rack, just not my style. Even when I wrestled through college I did best when I stayed calm. 

I wouldn't say I "got angry"

More of I just said to myself "this is bullshit, you CAN do this, now DO IT"


----------



## AjSam

"More of I just said to myself "this is bullshit, you CAN do this, now DO IT"

Couldn't have said it better!
The biggest obstacle in life has always been myself. Your doing great, keep at it.


----------



## silvereyes87

good shit bro, hope you get over your little bug soon.


----------



## jojo58

I think it's ohio


----------



## jojo58

TS looks like you are achieving some good gains! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 5 Day 3
BW: 242

HIGH BAR BOX SQUAT:
405*10*2

HIGH BAR COMP SQUAT:
405*2*2

SLDL:
135
225
315
365
405*3*1

BARBELL HACK SQUAT:
**** YOU ITS IMPOSSIBLE

SLED HACK SQUAT:
450*7
450*5*5


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 6 Day 1
BW: 241.4

COMP DL:
475*4*1
425*3*3

SLINGSHOT BENCH:
385*2*5
405*2*5

1" DEFICIT DL:
315*1*5

Been fighting back pumps in the ql. It has to be something related to when I hurt it last year. Annoying as ****. by the time I got to deficit dl I was so bound up after the first set I could hardly walk. Had to roll around on my softball and foam roller to get it to relax. And then I had to rush to work.


----------



## Lilo

ToolSteel said:


> BARBELL HACK SQUAT:
> **** YOU ITS IMPOSSIBLE




Fatass

10char


----------



## Tren4Life

ToolSteel said:


> Week 6 Day 1
> BW: 241.4
> 
> COMP DL:
> 475*4*1
> 425*3*3
> 
> SLINGSHOT BENCH:
> 385*2*5
> 405*2*5
> 
> 1" DEFICIT DL:
> 315*1*5
> 
> Been fighting back pumps in the ql. It has to be something related to when I hurt it last year. Annoying as ****. by the time I got to deficit dl I was so bound up after the first set I could hardly walk. Had to roll around on my softball and foam roller to get it to relax. And then I had to rush to work.





I have to lay down on the floor in between sets to keep the back pump away.


----------



## ToolSteel

Lilo said:


> Fatass
> 
> 10char


Shut up dude!



Tren4Life said:


> I have to lay down on the floor in between sets to keep the back pump away.


I either do that with my feet propped up or if no one is using it I lay on the decline bench. That seems to work the best. It's hard for me to keep myself from trying to just push through it, because it ticks me off. But when I do that, it just makes it worse. 

Been giving pob all the deets, he said give the chiro another shot so I'll be getting that done hopefully in the next couple days. 

ALLLL of my other mobility/pain issues for the most part are gone. Just can't get this one to leave.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I've been fighting it for awhile too. I literally have to stretch and roll my glutes for 45 mins before skwaats and deads


----------



## HydroEJP88

How do you like your slingshot?


----------



## ToolSteel

HydroEJP88 said:


> How do you like your slingshot?



I think it's the single greatest bench assistance product ever created. Forces you to keep good form, and let's you overload without ripping your shoulders off. 
Everyone should have one in their gym bag.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Awesome I've been looking into one, I'm considering getting the one package that has the wrist wraps


----------



## ToolSteel

As awesome as the slingshots are, I haven't heard a ton of great reviews on their wrist wraps. Mainly durability issues with the Velcro tearing up the wrap. 
I have a pair of inzer wraps I really like, even though the Velcro is stitched on crooked which annoys the shit out of me, and the thumb loops are on the same side which is ****ing stupid. Ended up just cutting them off. 
So **** inzer for half assing their wrap construction. But the support is great lol


----------



## Milo

ToolSteel said:


> As awesome as the slingshots are, I haven't heard a ton of great reviews on their wrist wraps. Mainly durability issues with the Velcro tearing up the wrap.
> I have a pair of inzer wraps I really like, even though the Velcro is stitched on crooked which annoys the shit out of me, and the thumb loops are on the same side which is ****ing stupid. Ended up just cutting them off.
> So **** inzer for half assing their wrap construction. But the support is great lol



I have some thp's but decided to try the Gangsta wraps. They seem like they could get better compression since they're much longer and have good stretch. I have heard of Slingshot products falling apart though.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Back pumps are the devil.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I would honestly rather get kicked in the balls than get back pumps


----------



## ToolSteel

You know that feeling you get if you've been leaning over a car for 15 min straight changing the plugs? That's how my back feels 90% of my day.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Mine isn't nearly that bad thankfully. 

I'm sure in due time you will work the kinks out and be good to go


----------



## jojo58

ToolSteel said:


> As awesome as the slingshots are, I haven't heard a ton of great reviews on their wrist wraps. Mainly durability issues with the Velcro tearing up the wrap.
> I have a pair of inzer wraps I really like, even though the Velcro is stitched on crooked which annoys the shit out of me, and the thumb loops are on the same side which is ****ing stupid. Ended up just cutting them off.
> So **** inzer for half assing their wrap construction. But the support is great lol



I have the inzers. that shyt drives me nuts. I like my APT prowrist straps. I buy all my stuff from them now. belt, wrist wraps, knee wraps, straps.


----------



## ToolSteel

I just ordered a pair of 3m Strangulators from APT. I like their stuff. A lot of their stuff is drop shipped from liftinglarge. That's where I get most of my stuff.


----------



## Milo

ToolSteel said:


> I just ordered a pair of 3m Strangulators from APT. I like their stuff. A lot of their stuff is drop shipped from liftinglarge. That's where I get most of my stuff.



Lifting large is good. But I ordered a Brahma belt from them and they say it will ship in 10-14 weeks!


----------



## ToolSteel

Recent? I know mike said they got blasted this weekend. 
I have a generic black lever belt. Love it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> I just ordered a pair of 3m Strangulators from APT. I like their stuff. A lot of their stuff is drop shipped from liftinglarge. That's where I get most of my stuff.



Prepare to bleed with those wraps...


----------



## HydroEJP88

I love my Rogue Ohio belt. I'm gonna check into the wraps and straps that you guys mentioned


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> Prepare to bleed with those wraps...


I assumed there's a reason they didn't name them "fluffy kitten fur" wraps. 

Bring it. 





HydroEJP88 said:


> I love my Rogue Ohio belt. I'm gonna check into the wraps and straps that you guys mentioned


Have someone help you pick wraps. To fit your style. I always assumed a wrap was a wrap. I was wrong.


----------



## Milo

ToolSteel said:


> Recent? I know mike said they got blasted this weekend.
> I have a generic black lever belt. Love it.



Yeah during their sale. I don't give a shit about fancy colors and what not. I just ordered a plain black lever belt. Hopefully they are just being very conservative.


----------



## ToolSteel

Milo said:


> Yeah during their sale. I don't give a shit about fancy colors and what not. I just ordered a plain black lever belt. Hopefully they are just being very conservative.


I'd imagine they sold a crapload of them.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 6 Day 2
BW: 244

COMP BENCH:
365*2
355*2
345*2
335*8*2

BOX SQUAT:
w/ wraps 
495*1*3
raw
405*4*3

OHP:
155*1*7
155*3*5


Elbows were freaking fried from Monday still. If there's one thing I've learned there's certain pain you just can't push through without making it worse. Felt pathetically weak. Also didn't get much sleep. 
Box squats. Here I said **** this I need SOMETHING good to happen today. So I wrapped up with my stretchy wraps and crushed it. What blows my mind is a month ago I doubt I could have done 365 for a triple. Crazy what form does. 
I won't lie. I doubted pillar. I couldn't understand why the hell he wanted me to box squat. Or how it would help. 
BUT... I trusted him, and look what happened. 

OHP I took it easy. No point making the elbows worse; just rest up for next week.


----------



## Tren4Life

The last time I trusted Pillar ......


Sounds like a good thread title.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 6 Day 3
BW: 245

COMP SQUAT:
500*5 (wraps)
405*2*5 (sleeves)
475*5 (wraps)

SLDL:
495*3*1

DIMMEL DL:
275*3*20

Great night. 500 was low-bar, the rest high bar to keep from destroying my wrists/elbows. SLDL felt good. Dimmels suck but I can see how they'll help.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> Week 6 Day 3
> BW: 245
> 
> COMP SQUAT:
> 500*5 (wraps)
> 405*2*5 (sleeves)
> 475*5 (wraps)
> 
> SLDL:
> 495*3*1
> 
> DIMMEL DL:
> 275*3*20
> 
> Great night. 500 was low-bar, the rest high bar to keep from destroying my wrists/elbows. SLDL felt good. Dimmels suck but I can see how they'll help.


Good shit bro. 20 reps with 275. Beastmode


----------



## ToolSteel

silvereyes87 said:


> Good shit bro. 20 reps with 275. Beastmode



More like bent over like an old lady clutching my back from the pump mode lol


----------



## silvereyes87

Gotta love those back pumps . Ur gonna kill it at the meet homie.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Help me out with the abbreviations

What's SLDL and what's a Dimmel Deadlift


----------



## ToolSteel

HydroEJP88 said:


> Help me out with the abbreviations
> 
> What's SLDL and what's a Dimmel Deadlift


SLDL= stiff leg deadlift
Dimmel dl = top half of a Romanian deadlift. But more explosive and violent. Basically humping the bar.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 7 Day 1
BW: 247

COMP DL:
495*11*2

BENCH w/ gray bands up:
475*2*5
455*2*5

BOX DL:
315*1*5
275*3*5


Having some elbow problems. Back pumps were terrible tonight, reason why I went pretty light on box deads. Bench w/ bands was rowdy. Elbows hurt like hell on the first rep of each set but after that were completely fine. Odd. 

Felt decent. Gym was packed so it took a lot longer than it should have and was ticking me off. Looking forward to the rest of the week.


----------



## NbleSavage

I fawkin hate to have to wait for a bench or a squat rack in the gym...hope the elbow heals soon, Tool.


----------



## ToolSteel

Yeah it was really annoying. I usually go in the am so it's never an issue. Elbows I have been fighting since high school. I just need it to hold off through the meet, then I can recover.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I had a point where my right elbow hurt every day I lifted, I honestly don't know when it quit, but it did lol

Packed gyms are another reason I love lifting at home


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Is it the actual elbow joint or the tendons just below the elbow going towards the forearm?

I noticed when I get bad back pumps and work a tennis ball into my QL muscle it helps relieve the pumps pretty quickly. They'll come back but it works for getting the next set in


----------



## ToolSteel

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Is it the actual elbow joint or the tendons just below the elbow going towards the forearm?
> 
> I noticed when I get bad back pumps and work a tennis ball into my QL muscle it helps relieve the pumps pretty quickly. They'll come back but it works for getting the next set in


Both above and below the joint. The extensor(?) tendons that run from the point of the elbow towards the thumb. And also bicep tendon on the outside. 
Same on both arms but the left side is far more severe.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ToolSteel said:


> Both above and below the joint. The extensor(?) tendons that run from the point of the elbow towards the thumb. And also bicep tendon on the outside.
> Same on both arms but the left side is far more severe.



I noticed with my issue that the bad forearm couldn't get vertical/perpendicular to the ground. It was about a 2in difference between arms. My PT stretched out the subscapular and did dry needling in the pec insertion and it made a night and day difference. That and elbow floss. 

Lay on your side and have someone literally dig their hand into your sub scapular/shoulderblade from underneath. Then have them pull out and up and hold it. See if that helps


----------



## ToolSteel

I'll give that a shot. Thanks. Honestly what caused this recent flare up was squats of all things. Shoving myself under the bar last Friday on my top set I felt a twang. Definitely gonna have to stay high bar while I get this healed up.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Damn that sounds brutal lol but hey if it works its worth a shot


----------



## IronSoul

Man I absolutely hate back pumps. They put my ass in a seat real quick or on a foam roller. Sorry to hear about the Elbows having some pain. That always blows. I just got a second membership at another gym because the gym getting so packed. Really wish I had some equipment at home. You pushed through a great workout just feeling ok and with the elbow issues. Still moving some heavy weight.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Keep your grip wide on squats for all your wRmups and working sets except maybe for the heaviest sets.


----------



## ToolSteel

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Keep your grip wide on squats for all your wRmups and working sets except maybe for the heaviest sets.



I go as wide as I can in the rack.. If I'm going to be doing low bar I start stretching hours before. I need to get someone to wrap me up in a knee wrap bow tie and see if that helps get my shoulders back. 
I'm honestly ~95% as strong high bar as I am low so it doesn't bother me to keep it high for now.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 7 day 2
BW: 244.8

COMP BENCH:
365*1*5
350*3*5

PIN SQUAT:
315*1*3
275*3*3

FLOOR PRESS:
225*1*5


Bench was great. Squats sucked. Floor press was simply not happening, elbows had done well most of the workout but were blown by that point. 
I'm not sure why squats felt so freaking heavy other than not being warmed up enough. Just couldn't get the weight to move.


----------



## Milo

NbleSavage said:


> I fawkin hate to have to wait for a bench or a squat rack in the gym...hope the elbow heals soon, Tool.



No doubt. My last workout there was a group of women practicing ****ing posing in the power lifting room. Couldn't get a bench or a rack. The room is for god damn manly shit not posing. There aren't even ****ing mirrors in there.


----------



## ToolSteel

Were they hot though


----------



## AlphaD

Milo said:


> No doubt. My last workout there was a group of women practicing ****ing posing in the power lifting room. Couldn't get a bench or a rack. The room is for god damn manly shit not posing. There aren't even ****ing mirrors in there.



The fact that you didnt go and Bench or Squat and move them, shows you didnt want to do any of these manly things you speak of......

But as Tool said.......... were they hot?


----------



## Milo

Level of hotness=geriatrics


----------



## ToolSteel

Milo said:


> Level of hotness=geriatrics



Oooohhhhh... I really don't have a response.


----------



## ToolSteel

Complete shit day. Not even logging it. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Momma said there would be days like this


----------



## IronSoul

Sorry to hear about the shit day. I hate those


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Was there barking from the dog? Was there smog? And did momma cook breakfast with hog?


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 8 Day 1
BW: 240.4

COMP DL:
405*5
445*2*5

BENCH W/ BANDS/
445*3*5

BOX DL:
345*5
315*3*5

Not bad. Not great. I'll be honest I'm really feeling down right now. The elbow pain is just screwing everything up. Used straps for all my warmup sets of DL, that seemed to help a bit. 
On bench, the decent of the first rep feels like my left bicep tendon is goin to explode. Terrible pain. I have to go down really slow. BUT, once I hit the bottom, the pain is 95% gone and I can just crank out the reps no problem. 
This makes no sense to me. Maybe one of you guys can explain that. If I have bicep tendonitis that is causing this much pain, how the heck can it temporarily "disappear" after I hit the bottom of the first rep?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Have the wife bow tie you a couple times per day. It's the front delt causing this. I used to get this.

Also using something like the x wife or even a barbell, lay it into the pec tendon for a minute. Then roll it over the front delt and down the bicep and back up.

Also get a couple rubber bands and put it over your extended fingers. Open your hand into the bands. This will help the elbow.


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> Have the wife bow tie you a couple times per day. It's the front delt causing this. I used to get this.
> 
> Also using something like the x wife or even a barbell, lay it into the pec tendon for a minute. Then roll it over the front delt and down the bicep and back up.
> 
> Also get a couple rubber bands and put it over your extended fingers. Open your hand into the bands. This will help the elbow.


Alright. Thank you. 

But.. I'm still curious. Why does the pain dramatically decrease after the first half rep?


----------



## Milo

The barbell thing worked wonders for me. Very painful though.


----------



## ToolSteel

At the chiro to get cracked up. Got a numb butt cheek. 

31 days till the platform. 

:32 (6):


----------



## ToolSteel

I want to take a moment to give a public thank-you to pillar and mickems for making this possible. It's been a heck of a journey. Ups and downs. Doubt. Annoying injuries. But it's all finally coming together. I also want to thank the rest of you that have supported me along the way. Some have played a very crucial part and you know who you are. 

This week I'm setting openers. This morning was squats. I've decided I'm not going to get caught up in numbers from here on out. But from what I would estimate my max at this summer, I added about 135# to it this morning and hit it for a triple. 

I could not have done that without this place and without all of you. Thank you.


----------



## ToolSteel

Things are going very very well. Hit a couple huge singles tonight.


----------



## silvereyes87

Good job bro. Keep it up. ****ing Killin it.


----------



## ToolSteel

Just to keep you guys updated:

Things are going well. Some ups and downs but good overall.


----------



## ECKSRATED

When's the meet?


----------



## HydroEJP88

Is this thread still alive? 

Cmon Tool! Lol


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> When's the meet?


PM




HydroEJP88 said:


> Is this thread still alive?
> 
> Cmon Tool! Lol


As the meet draws closer, I've been hitting lifts I plan to hit in competition. 
But I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, for lack of a better term.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Giddyup muchacho!


----------



## ToolSteel

Because I'm still 25% powerbuilder...


----------



## silvereyes87

Back looks good bro. Keep it up


----------



## ECKSRATED

Are those the pictures u posted on seekingothergaymen.com?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Best thing you can do this close to the meet, assuming it's coming soon, is just stay calm and focused. Don't waste all your energy and shit stressing. Have your gameplan ready and keep your emotions in check.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Harvest your nerves into your lifts. I was nervous as fukk. But once I started warming up for squats that shit went all away. And the fact that I had docs beautiful face to calm me down. That was a bonus.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Harvest your nerves into your lifts. I was nervous as fukk. But once I started warming up for squats that shit went all away. And the fact that I had docs beautiful face to calm me down. That was a bonus.



I was trying to hide the boner you gave me from your parents. Would've been awkward explaining to your mom why rubbing you down with baby powder worked me up so much....


----------



## ECKSRATED

My mom came up to me at one point and whispered in my ear "who's the guy from al queda rubbing u down, it might be anthrax"


----------



## ToolSteel

silvereyes87 said:


> Back looks good bro. Keep it up


Thanks. I'm surprised I have this much definition (although it's still not much) at 255#



ECKSRATED said:


> Are those the pictures u posted on seekingothergaymen.com?


No. Those were nude. And I only **** straight men. 



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Best thing you can do this close to the meet, assuming it's coming soon, is just stay calm and focused. Don't waste all your energy and shit stressing. Have your gameplan ready and keep your emotions in check.


oh gee thanks for telling me that AFTER the gun thread was 500 posts deep. 

Ya dick. 



ECKSRATED said:


> Harvest your nerves into your lifts. I was nervous as fukk. But once I started warming up for squats that shit went all away. And the fact that I had docs beautiful face to calm me down. That was a bonus.


I didn't really start having issues with it till last week. Everything is going well but I'm a head case on DL. Last week I missed 515, which should have been no problem. Half hour later when I got me head on straight I pulled 605. 
Then tonight I had to drop 565. 

If I can just get my shit straightened out I'll do fine. Definitely going to open low though. I need a good smooth lift to get me going.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Looking good man


----------



## ToolSteel

Quads by powerlifting. Low rep, high weight, put on over an inch during pillar's meet peak program. 

#strengthfirst


----------



## ToolSteel

Almost posted the nude ones by accident :32 (19):


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice Package


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice Package



That's almost exactly what I expected when I saw you replied


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice tights bro.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice tights bro.



They're thermal underwear not tights!


----------



## ToolSteel

Dys bitched the last time I posted a quad shot so I kept some clothes on this time :32 (18):


----------



## ECKSRATED

Stop u know u wear them super tights to the grocery store brooooo


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Stop u know u wear them super tights to the grocery store brooooo



I squatted in tights once. ONCE. Saw what a ****ing idiot I looked like and tossed them in the back of the drawer.


----------



## trodizzle

ToolSteel said:


> They're thermal underwear not tights!



Sure sure, that's what these guys said as well...


----------



## ToolSteel




----------



## ECKSRATED




----------



## jojo58

how's the tendinitis?


----------



## ToolSteel

Almost gone since I took a week off and stopped squatting low bar. A little ache here and there but completely manageable.


----------



## ECKSRATED

You switched to high for good or just to let that shit heal?


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> You switched to high for good or just to let that shit heal?



Mainly just to let it heal. But that said there's not a huge difference in my high/low bar weight. High is more comfortable and I can sit back in the hole better. I do all my box squats high bar. I tried low once and flat out couldn't do it. Crazy how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> Mainly just to let it heal. But that said there's not a huge difference in my high/low bar weight. High is more comfortable and I can sit back in the hole better. I do all my box squats high bar. I tried low once and flat out couldn't do it. Crazy how much of a difference it makes.



My experience exactly with box squats. Love 'em high, couldn't ever find the groove low.


----------



## ToolSteel

NbleSavage said:


> My experience exactly with box squats. Love 'em high, couldn't ever find the groove low.


Really wish I had a duffalo. I've thought about saving up for one but idk if I could trust leaving it at the gym.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I would bring it with me every time, don't want someone screwing it up or stealing it.

Unless the owners could lock it up for you


----------



## ToolSteel

I just need a box squat box shaped like a duffalo and I'll bail out with 675 on the bar. DIY.


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> I just need a box squat box shaped like a duffalo and I'll bail out with 675 on the bar. DIY.



Vidz or it didn't happen


----------

